# Easy Fix Or Not



## scooterjohn (Dec 18, 2008)

Hi Everyone, im a newcomer to this forum just wondered if anyone could help. I aquired a benrus dual display alarm stopwatch BNW711 not working. I took the back off to find a full case circuit board not ther usual five pence piece size stuck in the middle. Anyway i put a new battery in the digital display, alarm and stopwatch work but anologue part dose not work. I dont know if its something simple or if even worth repairing. ANY IDEAS ? THANKS IN ADVANCE


----------



## RussellB (Dec 22, 2008)

most analogue and digital watches have more than one battery, take the back off again and see whats under that one


----------



## scooterjohn (Dec 18, 2008)

RussellB said:


> most analogue and digital watches have more than one battery, take the back off again and see whats under that one


Didnt notice anything when i put in new battery ill have a look now, many thanks


----------



## scooterjohn (Dec 18, 2008)

scooterjohn said:


> RussellB said:
> 
> 
> > most analogue and digital watches have more than one battery, take the back off again and see whats under that one
> ...


had a look nothing under battery, the movement says AD-03 CHINA MODULE IF THAT MEANS ANYTHING TO ANYONE


----------



## sean666 (Oct 1, 2008)

I believe AD-03 means press down peddle on bin and drop in broken watch.


----------



## scooterjohn (Dec 18, 2008)

sean666 said:


> I believe AD-03 means press down peddle on bin and drop in broken watch.


THANKS FOR THAT YOU ARE PROBABLY RIGHT


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Take the movement out, take off the hands and just use it as a digi? h34r:

When you try to set the time does it all move freely? no hands binding on dial or crystal? or each other?







If there's only one battery trying to do all this work, it won't take much of a mechanical prob to stop the analogue bit. Mind you, I'm assuming it's a conventional ana display with hands that go round mechanically - if it's a digi display with hands generated using LCD or similar then it could be connections on the PCB to the display - where's the pedal bin? :yes:


----------



## scooterjohn (Dec 18, 2008)

mel said:


> Take the movement out, take off the hands and just use it as a digi? h34r:
> 
> When you try to set the time does it all move freely? no hands binding on dial or crystal? or each other?
> 
> ...


Hi Mel, thanks for the info, it is a conventional ana and everything seems to be free, its actually a good looking watch didnt want to condem to bin without at least asking the question. i have about forty watches mostly mechanical dont know much about quartz watches but it does look to have a good movement, but what do i know. many thanks again

john


----------



## scooterjohn (Dec 18, 2008)

scooterjohn said:


> mel said:
> 
> 
> > Take the movement out, take off the hands and just use it as a digi? h34r:
> ...


didnt give up took watch apart before the long drop into the bin and found another battery replaced and all is well.

many thanks for all you help

regards john


----------

